# Mainline Pressure regulator



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been reading that Nozels works best around 25 to 30 PSI.

My system has 85 PSI pressure at supply line.
I was thinking installing a adjustable pressure regulator before manifold so I can control the PSI for all 5 zones.

Has anyone have experience in these?
Pros and cons ?

Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Sorry, no experience. But what really matters I think is the actual pressure at the sprinkler body itself while the zone is running. Once water starts flowing the static pressure will go down, so you just well may be way lower than 85 psi at the sprinklers already.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

There are different type of back-flow preventors that include pressure regulators that go between your main line and manifolds. My city requires a pressure regulator. Not sure if they are adjustable or not.


----------

